

AT&T overcharging users for data by 7% to 14% - adeelarshad82
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/att-accused-of-overcharging-iphone-and-ipad-users-for-data-20110523/

======
tseabrooks
I'll be really crushed if AT&T makes me get rid of my grandfathered in
unlimited data plan and I have to start worrying about this kind of thing.

With these arbitrarily low data caps (2 gigs I think?) I'd really like to see
something implemented that let users know they were going over and gave them
an option to disable the data connection. Or when I go over disable my 3g and
only use edge.. or something like that... However, telcos don't appear to care
much about customer service, only profit margins, so this isn't likely to
happen.

------
onedognight
They "turned off everything they could think of". Sounds scientific.

How about recording the actual network traffic by say doing a jailbreak and
installing tcpdump?

------
tuukkah
Just to give an idea how this "overcharging" works in another scenario: After
roaming in Europe, I had a look at the records in my bill. I'm charged for
every starting 50 kilobytes within each data session. If the average data
session is 250 kilobytes (say checking for new email) this alone results in
10% "overcharge".

Moreover, the meter seems to include some PPP or such connection set-up
traffic and is never 0 for a session so I end up having to pay for 50
kilobytes even if the connection set-up fails. At times there were runs of the
phone trying to reconnect again and again. The worse the network the more I
end up paying...

------
veyron
Will the unlimited plans extend to the 4G lineup?

